
No, You Can’t Use My Photos on Your Brand’s Instagram for Free - adwmayer
https://petapixel.com/2017/07/13/no-cant-use-photos-brands-instagram-free/
======
jackvalentine
There is a real two-sides problem to copyright in the digital age.

If you're too small like this guy then people will rip you off and then fight
you on it.

If you're big enough you can use legal and extra-legal mechanisms to squash
legitimate fair use and prevent the commercial parts of future from ever being
freed for general use.

~~~
EpicEng
Sure, but doesn't that pretty much describe the entirety of our existence?
People with money/sway have more power than those who have neither. I don't
see that ever changing.

